# My compositions



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here so I decided to upload few of my compositions ...

The earliest of them is here - live recording of my Aleluja for female choir, two violins and piano: 



 (I know it isn't perfect recording but it was performed by amateur ensemble)
Next is my piece for piano "Per pianoforte" - 



 Maybe a bit jazzy and minimalistic in some ways but on my public performances it always had succes 
And the last one is "Intermezzo for cello and orchestra" which was originally written as a middle movement of cello concerto I didn't complete - so it is single-movement piece now http://www.4shared.com/mp3/v7OM0bIs/violoncello_intermezzo.html? (computer sound)

I hope you'll enjoy them!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The piano piece is my favourite. How long have you been composing for?


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm trying to compose since I was ten years old ... but it took me much time since I was really able to write something longer and not so weird (I hope now it's not so ). And this pieces I composed about a year ago - the piano piece was composed in about three hours


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the humorous nature and energy of the Intermezzo.

Keep it up!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

madviolist said:


> I'm trying to compose since I was ten years old ... but it took me much time since I was really able to write something longer and not so weird (I hope now it's not so ). And this pieces I composed about a year ago - the piano piece was composed in about three hours


Can I see some of your scores?


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Of course, you can. The link for piano's one is in the description of the video on yt, Intermezzo is here http://www.4shared.com/office/sm4TF3sT/intermezzo_partitura.html? . I'll try to post next in few days, right now I don't have my notebook here ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you ever composed anything by hand?


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

At the most of the time I'm writing by hand on paper ... sitting next to the piano. But I like the look of music sheets made on computer, so I write it after finishing to Finale/Sibelius.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

madviolist said:


> At the most of the time I'm writing by hand on paper ... sitting next to the piano. But I like the look of music sheets made on computer, so I write it after finishing to Finale/Sibelius.


Writing by hand is always a good thing. I don't usually use the computer for anything other than copying my manuscripts for performance etc.


----------

